# my boyfriend wanted some sexy pics... let me know what you think :)



## itsbrookebaby_xo (Mar 26, 2009)

first attempt ever at full body sexy pics.
i was sooo nervous lol.
i think they're okay, but i have no makeup and my hairs not done.
so what do you think? :blush: 

View attachment 0326090105.jpg


View attachment 0326090109.jpg


View attachment 0326090112-1.jpg


View attachment 0326090114.jpg


----------



## bpowell (Mar 26, 2009)

All I can say is that you b/f is very, very lucky.


----------



## lovebbws13 (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree. VERY lucky boyfriend that you have. The only negative that I can come up with is the overall sharpness of the pics could be better, but I think you look absolutely gorgeous in those.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 26, 2009)

mieowww pussycat! you look great


----------



## itsbrookebaby_xo (Mar 26, 2009)

lovebbws13 said:


> I agree. VERY lucky boyfriend that you have. The only negative that I can come up with is the overall sharpness of the pics could be better, but I think you look absolutely gorgeous in those.



unfortunately my phones camera sucks :[
maybe ill try again with a digital cam


----------



## Tad (Mar 26, 2009)

itsbrookebaby_xo said:


> unfortunately my phones camera sucks :[
> maybe ill try again with a digital cam



I think the lack of sharpness actually works to the advantage in setting the tone of the pics--especially that first one. I think you send him that one and you can be sure he'll be very, very, pleased. The rest are good too, but I think the first one catches the flirtatious mood perfectly.

If you are going to send him more than one pic, I'd send no more than one per day. A little anticipation is a good thing


----------



## natasfan (Mar 26, 2009)

you ahve a very nice belly


----------



## itsbrookebaby_xo (Mar 27, 2009)

aww, thanks guys!


----------



## OzGuy (Mar 27, 2009)

OMG you are just soooo cute! Your BF is a lucky man!!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 27, 2009)

I like the pics too! Your profile pic soo cute!


----------



## Weeze (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow.

wow.

you, woman... are gorgeous.


----------



## ciccialover (Mar 27, 2009)

very nice girl!


----------



## itsbrookebaby_xo (Mar 27, 2009)

he loves the pics btw
:happy:


----------



## admirer (Mar 28, 2009)

Smokin' hot, girl. Your guy is a lucky, lucky man. You are gorgeous and perfectly shaped. Wow.


----------



## Blame Picasso (Mar 28, 2009)

You're gorgeous, he's a lucky guy


----------



## plumpum (Mar 28, 2009)

You are soooo SEXY! 

I LOVE the belly pic..but sharper would be better in my opinion

How attached are you to your bf?


----------



## Bigjoedo (Mar 28, 2009)

You are stunning!!! :smitten:


----------



## -DarkMoon- (Mar 28, 2009)

I find my girlfriend alot sexier without makeup and bedhead, something about it is endearing. Natural beauty is the best kind.

You look good, I'm sure your boyfriend will love the pictures.:happy:


----------



## howitzerbelly (Mar 29, 2009)

You are very beautiful.. Breath taking!!!


----------



## Hellsing2o2 (Mar 29, 2009)

Holy....O_O

Friggin sexy.


----------



## ilikefatsexywomen (Mar 30, 2009)

You are
in the top ten of the most beautiful woman I've ever seen, I love the first pic.


----------



## johnnywonder (Apr 1, 2009)

Your boyfriend is a LUCKY Guy!


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Apr 1, 2009)

I only have two words for those photos. TRULY MARVELOUS!


----------



## luvfanny (Apr 1, 2009)

The second pic is overwhelming! All are gifts to mankind! A true goddess!!!


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Apr 1, 2009)

He is a very lucky man, you are a very lucious lady, I would feel blessed if I were him


----------



## LordSheogorath (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking fine as hell. Take some more pictures!


----------



## altered states (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, those should do it.


----------



## bbwsrule (Apr 1, 2009)

Title says most of it, from this BWA (Big Woman Appreciator). Beautiful face (love that on any woman) and fantastic belly.

Thanks!


----------



## spartan1 (Apr 1, 2009)

you're so beautiful he's very lucky


----------



## itsbrookebaby_xo (Apr 2, 2009)

wow thanks guys 
you're so nice.
on fantasy feeder they said the dims community isnt as nice as theirs (i read something like that in a forum)
but the comments i get on here are much more... tasteful than the ones i get there lol

thanks!


----------



## palndrm (Apr 2, 2009)

They meant the dim streaming chat...not these forums. And I must agree with the others re youre glorious fat beauty. All I can say is keep up the pics! Stunning


----------



## itsbrookebaby_xo (Apr 3, 2009)

palndrm said:


> They meant the dim streaming chat...not these forums. And I must agree with the others re youre glorious fat beauty. All I can say is keep up the pics! Stunning


 
they were talking about both the forums and the chat im pretty sure. i just reread it. they say some pretty mean stuff.

why cant everyone just get along?


----------



## lovebbws13 (Apr 3, 2009)

itsbrookebaby_xo said:


> unfortunately my phones camera sucks :[
> maybe ill try again with a digital cam



Okay, so where are the new ones with the digital cam? Enquiring minds want to know! (not just me...you should just share with us all )


----------



## itsbrookebaby_xo (Apr 3, 2009)

lovebbws13 said:


> Okay, so where are the new ones with the digital cam? Enquiring minds want to know! (not just me...you should just share with us all )



i dont have a digital cam!
i was offered a modeling job with stuffer31.com and they said they would get me a camera and then have me pay it off with sets.
my boyfriend isnt so sure about it though, he said he'd think about it lol


----------



## samestar (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh my goodness! you are delicious and your boyfriend is very lucky to have you. go for the modelling job. you would be terrific!


----------



## brainman (Apr 7, 2009)

In this case on this thread noone is being 'kind' to you. They just tell you the truth. And I must agree and say that you are indeed an extremely beautiful woman. You could look at thousands of women and not find any who would come close to what you are. Your boyfriend is indeed a very lucky guy.

A bit off topic: I didn't know that people on Dims and FF had anything against each other. It seems so. I read tasteful comments and visit both places quite often. The other way round I also read less tasteful comments on both.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 7, 2009)

You're a pretty girl and those were marvelous pics. Your BF is a lucky guy and I wish you both much happiness.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## ryan2153 (Apr 7, 2009)

im just wondering if i can replace him as that title ...They'll def do the trick babe


----------



## Tau (Apr 8, 2009)

Oooooooooo!!! Yummmmmm! :eat2:


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Apr 11, 2009)

I love your pics, especially the second one. Keep them coming!


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 12, 2009)

edx said:


> I think the lack of sharpness actually works to the advantage in setting the tone of the pics--especially that first one. I think you send him that one and you can be sure he'll be very, very, pleased. The rest are good too, but I think the first one catches the flirtatious mood perfectly.
> 
> If you are going to send him more than one pic, I'd send no more than one per day. A little anticipation is a good thing



Very nice. You have nothing to fear if you send those to him. Hair not done and no makeup is not an issue it works well for the snapshots.
You are a beautiful woman and any man who has you is one lucky S.O.B.
Rollhandler


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Apr 15, 2009)

Actually, your boy friend doesn't need pics because he has YOU!! However, thanks for allowing us to see your magnificent body. As others have said, your boy friend is truly a lucky man. And thanks for sharing!!


----------



## gfx3d2004 (Apr 17, 2009)

I hope that your BF gets as much as a kick from the comments on here as the pics and you in person.

Please do return to share more in the future and borrow a camera if you can, I'm sure there are people willing to donate an old one?


----------



## MatthewB (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## itsbrookebaby_xo (Apr 18, 2009)

gfx3d2004 said:


> I hope that your BF gets as much as a kick from the comments on here as the pics and you in person.



yes, he does. he always come to me with a huge goofy grin and says "told you you're sexy" he gets super duper jealous too, & yet he keeps coming back to read them! 

thanks for the compliments guys.:happy:


----------



## MisterGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

Those pics are indeed hawt, but it seems worth mentioning in the interest of full disclosure that you're quite pregnant (or at least it says so on your profile page).


----------



## droopy (Apr 18, 2009)

You're a very beautiful lady!:smitten:


----------



## itsbrookebaby_xo (Apr 19, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Those pics are indeed hawt, but it seems worth mentioning in the interest of full disclosure that you're quite pregnant (or at least it says so on your profile page).



yessir 7 months pregnant in fact. i just started to really show a month or so ago. thats the only thing i dont like about being a bbw, is not getting that baby belly


----------



## protuberance (Apr 20, 2009)

Fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## lifelongpassion (Apr 21, 2009)

itsbrookebaby_xo said:


> yessir 7 months pregnant in fact. i just started to really show a month or so ago. thats the only thing i dont like about being a bbw, is not getting that baby belly



I think you _can _get a baby belly, but you'd have to eat more for it to show. Just sayin'....


----------



## itsbrookebaby_xo (Apr 21, 2009)

lifelongpassion said:


> I think you _can _get a baby belly, but you'd have to eat more for it to show. Just sayin'....



hmm i do eat more. im talking about that OBVIOUS baby belly when you can look at a girl and be like DAMN that girl is about to pop! i dont have that  you can barely tell im pregnant at all lol


----------



## DISPATCHER1673 (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow!!!!! Sexy !!!!!! How About More Pic?


----------



## bigbootylover51 (Jun 11, 2009)

You look fabulous


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## BigJB1974 (Jun 17, 2009)

He is one very luck man.


----------



## nikola090 (Jun 17, 2009)

this is the kind of belly that I love...:blush:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 19, 2009)

Les Toil said:


>



What he said!


----------



## wolfpersona (Jun 27, 2009)

Your'e man is verrrrrrry lucky. Very sexy pics.:smitten: You must drive him crazy.


----------



## wolfpersona (Jun 27, 2009)

itsbrookebaby_xo said:


> hmm i do eat more. im talking about that OBVIOUS baby belly when you can look at a girl and be like DAMN that girl is about to pop! i dont have that  you can barely tell im pregnant at all lol



:eat1::smitten::smitten::smitten::eat1:


----------



## fattyjiggly (Jul 2, 2009)

damnit, how come all the beautiful ones are taken:smitten:


----------



## Londonbikerboy (Jul 2, 2009)

oh my - Sweet perfection;
Right, I'll try and roll back my tongue, close my hanging jaw, and have a cold shower!

I agree with everyone else, your boyfriend is a very very lucky guy - and I am very jealous.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 2, 2009)

those pics are phenomenal! he must be so happy.


----------



## herbert56003 (Oct 25, 2009)

Gorgeous and sexy!


----------



## jimbeaux (Oct 28, 2009)

your bf is a lucky man. that belly is beautiful wow you are a Goddess


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Oct 28, 2009)

wow Im gay and I even think those are hot :-D Theres always been something about olive skinned fat people that drives me insane. 

You look awesome!


----------



## clipper1 (Nov 23, 2009)

I am in love:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Nov 23, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures. What a FIGURE!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 23, 2009)

Amazing photos


----------



## Nice-Girl (Nov 26, 2009)

He will get served !


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 4, 2009)

brooke: you look simply delicious!!!!!!!!


----------



## burtonboardrline (Dec 7, 2009)

definately sexy


----------



## crystalayers1989 (Dec 13, 2009)

I think they look fantastic! Nice job girly.


----------



## jarhead78 (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, you are a beautiful goddess! :bow: 

Amazing pics, thanks so much for sharing them :smitten: - your boyfriend is one lucky guy who hopefully appreciates what a perfect princess he has in his life


----------



## cyril (Jan 2, 2010)

you are beautiful :smitten:


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 2, 2010)

I like the second pic. Very lovely bellypic. If he likes your belly, he will... :smitten:
Hmmmm :eat2:
<3 Henk


----------



## Southpaw (Jan 6, 2010)

My very first post on this site and all I can say is I wish I was your boyfriend he is indeed a very lucky guy!!! Gorgeous!:bow:


----------



## deadlord (Jan 7, 2010)

WOW,you are absolutely amazing,so beautiful


----------



## Adrian (Jan 12, 2010)

You are gorgeous, a very attractive young lady. Your boyfriend is a lucky young man.


----------



## masterboo238 (Jan 12, 2010)

Im jealous your bf is very lucky you look great in the pics:smitten:


----------



## Weyzen (Jan 22, 2010)

You really look awesome. Simply great pics.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 23, 2010)

itsbrookebaby_xo said:


> first attempt ever at full body sexy pics.
> i was sooo nervous lol.
> i think they're okay, but i have no makeup and my hairs not done.
> so what do you think? :blush:



*Wolf Whistle* Hot Damn!! Looking good. :smitten: :wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 23, 2010)

Your bf is probably one of the luckier guys in the world!


----------



## redwave99 (Feb 14, 2010)

if that's not sexy then i dont know what is


----------



## shadowmaker87 (Feb 16, 2010)

very lucky guy!!!!! u r very sexy!!! ; esp the 1st pic of u!:eat2:


----------



## OhLaLaSoSexy (Feb 16, 2010)

Gorgeous! ;D


----------



## shadowmaker87 (Feb 16, 2010)

hey ohhh lala y dont u post sum sexy pix on here lol


----------



## jockewingoil (Feb 25, 2010)

Those pictures are pretty hot. I love NY.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

Jealousy is a sin, but I am jealous of your boyfriend.


----------



## kvk (Sep 14, 2010)

You look gorgeous :bow:
Kitty xxx


----------



## cl6672 (May 17, 2012)

you're gorgeous and I'm very jealous of your boyfriend.


----------



## captaincane99 (May 18, 2012)

Yowza! Great pics.


----------



## matt12345 (Dec 13, 2012)

lucky guy. very sexy


----------



## Skruffypuppy (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree with all the above, he is super lucky!!!!


----------

